# Experiences With Kitten and Fungal Infections?



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Long story short, we found a kitten in our yard. So skinny, every bone in her body was visable, she was covered in fleas. So we bathed her and fed her. We have had her for almost a week now, 2 days ago we noticed she was missing fur on her back toes. She hadnt been chewing on them or anything, so we took her to the vet and he said it looks like a fungal infection, so he put her on Posatex (which is an otic medicine for dogs) 2x a day. Lastnight i was treating her with it and noticed that there is even more fur missing on her toes than there was before. Should i give this medicine more time or take her back and see if they have another medicine that will actually help her? Also, they didnt skin scrape her and we have other animals and im really worried that they will get it too. Especially if it is ringworm, which is what we thought she had. They kinda just did a "well it looks fungal so we will treat it that way" What should we do?


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I would give the meds at least a week before you begin to worry they are not working. If you are worried she has something contagious, then you need to get a scrape done and find out for sure or you could isolate her in a room by herself. I would especially encourage isolating her if you have any other cats in the house. I would also treat her for worms. If you choose not to treat her for worms, then I would keep an eye out for any diarrhea.

How old is she? If she is still young, then she should still be producing lactase and you could give her some milk to help her stay hydrated.

I hope your little girl is feeling better soon.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

She is between 5 and 6 weeks old. The vet gave us a 5day wormer (Panacur) She is the only cat in the house. My other cat lives next door at my moms.She is gaining weight really well. The vet said she wasnt conntagious but he didnt do a skin scrape.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

You could probably give her about 1/2 a cup of milk twice a day without upsetting her stomach. I would also make sure she is socialized with other cats once she is vaccinated. Or depending on her temperament, once she is healthy again, you might want to considering getting her a young friend. I never would have been able to handle my troublemaker boy without his brother around lol.

When I got my cats as kittens, at 8 weeks old, they were not solid yet on using the litter box. I would try to take her to her litter box after she wakes up as often as possible. I also gave them treats for a while whenever they used the litter box. However, they eventually started to run in and out of the litter box whenever I was around and then cry for a treat lol. If she does not get it, use her paw to dig in the litter.


----------

